# Potty training



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Well I can safely say potty training has gone down with success


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> Well I can safely say potty training has gone down with success


I am so pleased for you!!!
I am waiting to let Marble destress before attempting it. I am happy to see that he's got a clear pee corner now though.
Any tips and tricks from your recent experience?


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Knighterist said:


> I am so pleased for you!!!
> I am waiting to let Marble destress before attempting it. I am happy to see that he's got a clear pee corner now though.
> Any tips and tricks from your recent experience?


I just put the litter tray in with sand and potty litter and he had a dig then had a wee


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> I just put the litter tray in with sand and potty litter and he had a dig then had a wee


Clever Bubbles!! 
Marble sends his regards from his "human holiday retreat", where he has no idea what potty training is and what is coming for him yet!


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Knighterist said:


> Clever Bubbles!!
> Marble sends his regards from his "human holiday retreat", where he has no idea what potty training is and what is coming for him yet!


Bless him


----------

